# A good hip hydration pack



## Singletrack828 (Dec 28, 2020)

I currently use a uswe backpack style hydration pack. When I rode in so cal it wasent bad,when I did shorter rides I just used a bottle in the cage. Now that I moved to az,it just makes me overheat when it’s on my back. I’m looking for a good hip pack with a bladder that has good padding and a nice padded
Strap/buckle system. What are you guys running? Looking for real opinions on some hip packs


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Wingnut.

Pro-tip, do not order directly from his site. 
Use his site to find a store with one in stock and buy it from them. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a Camelbak, can't remember which model, but it sucks big donkey balls. Never liked wearing it. If you fill the bladder, there's no room for anything else.

I'll try to dig it up to see which model it is, all I know is that it's an older one.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I like my Evoc Pro 3L. Rides pretty good fully loaded, and I think the waste strap system is second to none. It holds enough stuff for me, as long as I strap the spare tube to my frame. 

I think the Wingnut is a good option too.


----------



## driven916 (Jul 24, 2009)

+1 for Evoc Pro 3L. I also like the Bontrager Rapid Pack.


----------



## CrazyIvan (Aug 4, 2015)

+2 for the evoc it replaced my uswe. I use on most rides and dh lift assist days.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

running cabmleback podium with bottle - suitable for Bike Park only, since you have 24 oz bottle only, however quite comfy and could be paired with frame bottle;

As a trick you can use flexible bottles, and put into pack itself for the additional hydration;
I'm not a fan of hip pack with shoulder straps, super awkward


----------



## Singletrack828 (Dec 28, 2020)

driven916 said:


> +1 for Evoc Pro 3L. I also like the Bontrager Rapid Pack.


I was looking at both of these. And they both carry a water bottle and evoc carries two if I remember right


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm not a huge fan of my Evoc, it's an earlier model and it's hands down impossible to adjust (tighten) the straps on a ride. They got some crazy system that they thought was a good idea, but you can't pull a strap or tab to tighten them, and these feel fairly different full vs. empty, in other words you want the ability to tighten it. But apart from that it's decent. Pair with a frame bottle or two and it'll get you pretty far IME.


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

I had the Evoc Pro 3L for a minute, returned it, and bought a Thule Rail hip pack 4L. The Thule has almost the exact same excellent waist strap system as the Evoc, but with a slightly flatter profile that sat a little bit better for me. Still doesn't hold much when the bladder is full though, but has an excellent magnetic retaining system for the drinking tube. Sold out everywhere, so I ordered from Europe and it was actually cheaper than Stateside.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Tried the hip pack thing once... the one from Camelbak. Same issue as above that once the water is in, it's really got no more space. I mean, it kinda did, but my main hangup was that it would be putting pressure on my phone in ways that I'm certain would have eventually resulted in damage just from normal use, let alone in any sort of crash.

Then I eyeballed one from Osprey (I use a lot of their gear for backpacking and it's absolutely top notch) but I saw some in person and they were the opposite... friggin huge.

I also found that the hip pack didn't seem to help with sweat buildup as I wanted (I'm also in AZ) but instead just relocated it from the middle of my back to my waist.

I eventually ditched that route and tried out one of these vest type packs designed mainly for runners:





Duro 1.5L Men’s Trail Running Vest Pack with Reservoir - Osprey Packs Official Site


Duro 1.5 men’s trail running vest pack with 1.5L hydration reservoir is streamlined to keep you moving and can be supplemented with soft flasks.




www.osprey.com





Absolutely fell in love. It surprisingly doesn't hold heat in like its looks might suggest, stays ultra-snug and close so there's no flopping around no matter what I'm doing on the bike, and the cincher was that it has pockets on the front which are fan-damn-tastic for my phone. Super quick and easy access to snap a quick photo or do a map check, and so far that location seems to keep the phone pretty well protected in some crashes.

Only issue was that it barely fit my wallet and keys after adding water, so I then upsized to the next size up. It stays just as snug and compact as the smaller one when I'm not using the extra space, but gives me a little extra space for snacks, gopro batteries/accessories, glocks, etc. =)






Duro 6L Men’s Trail Running Vest Pack with 1.5L - Osprey Packs Official Site


Duro 6L men’s trail running vest pack is streamlined to keep moving with body-hugging, bounce-free fit, includes 1.5L hydration reservoir, soft-flask friendly.




www.osprey.com


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

Thoreau said:


> Tried the hip pack thing once... the one from Camelbak. Same issue as above that once the water is in, it's really got no more space. I mean, it kinda did, but my main hangup was that it would be putting pressure on my phone in ways that I'm certain would have eventually resulted in damage just from normal use, let alone in any sort of crash.
> 
> Then I eyeballed one from Osprey (I use a lot of their gear for backpacking and it's absolutely top notch) but I saw some in person and they were the opposite... friggin huge.
> 
> ...


That's a really interesting alternative and it looks like it would be hot to wear so I'm surprised by your comment.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Have the Dakine with the 2L bladder. It is okay and will work pretty well. Just picked up the EVOC that has the 1.5L bladder and pocket type things for extra bottles...way better pack and more expensive by far. I have not tried the others.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

I’m pretty sure mines an evoc pro 3L, although it has a 1.5L bladder. That + a 26oz purist bottle on the frame is good for a pretty big ride depending on heat. Also has room for 2 bottles on the pack.


----------



## Singletrack828 (Dec 28, 2020)

🤙


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Love my Evoc Hip Pack Pro.

I usually run one bottle in the frame and one in the pack. Plenty of water for 2 hour rides. If going longer I can swap to bladder or two bottles in the pack. One bottle in the pack doesn’t end up making it feel awkward or off balance. Plenty of room for snacks, tools, phone, key…

Unless I’m going on an epic ride or it’s simply cold enough, I don’t see any reason to reach for my full packs at this point.


----------



## Singletrack828 (Dec 28, 2020)

I’m leaning towards the evoc pro. Good amount of water for these hot days and just enough to
Carry some essential stuff. Plus I like the lap belt.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have an old Wingnut Enduro and love it, but it's too large for the riding I do these days. I recently bought the Dakine 5L. The Dakine might be a great hip pack for day hikes, for people with waists smaller than mine. For MTBing, not so much. Don't even think about the Dakine if your waist size is approaching 40. Seriously.

I'm waiting on a Wingnut Two Point Five I ordered direct at the end of July. I sent email early last week asking if they could estimate when it would ship. I was told "later this week". That was 10 days ago. I just now checked the order status, it still shows "Pending" as it has since August 1.

I don't think there's anything shady going on here. Wingnut has been around for well over a decade. I'm more inclined to believe the guy who runs it is just bad at running a business.


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 3, 2018)

On lighter rides where it's not 115F outside, I think the Evoc hip packs are really nice. The 3L version has a very nice wide and comfortable fit. Storage is a little on the smaller side and you won't be packing nearly as much as a Dakine hip pack. However the Evoc has 2 spots for bottles at hips, so you can supplement your water capacity with more. Sometimes I have one on my bike, 2 bottles with the Evoc hydration bladder. 

However pack vs pack the Evoc is clearly better. Unless you need a hip pack that's more biased towards storage capacity and willing to sacrifice the waist belt, then the Dakine is the one to go with IMO.


----------



## ugadawg (Jun 27, 2020)

I have the osprey seral 4 and I really like it. It’s not so big that it gets in the way, but it has plenty of room for what I carry. The straps are also easy to tighten. I dare you were considering the Evoc. Definitely spend the extra money in the pro if you do. I returned the standard because the straps were hard to adjust.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

If this one turns out to be as good as the original bladderless model, it's going to be very hard to beat:









Bontrager launches Rapid Pack Hydro with integrated bladder


Bontrager launched a new larger-volume addition to its hip pack lineup today, adding an integrated hydration bladder and increased storage space designed for mountain bikers who want to go farther, ride longer, and carry everything they need for the adventure. Related: The Best Hip Packs for...




www.mtbr.com





The original Rapid Pack never ceases to amaze me. Every single time I wear it, I check over and over again to make sure it's still there because it literally disappears within 10 seconds of strapping it on.

I'm buying two of the new bladdered ones as soon as they arrive locally at the shops.

Edit: sounds very promising:









Bontrager Rapid Pack Hydro adds integrated hydration bladder & more storage, still fits great


Is there a hip pack with a hydration bladder that actually fits well? There is now, thanks to the new Bontrager Rapid Pack Hydro!




bikerumor.com





"To be completely honest, I've grown weary of most of these types of hip packs. By the time you add in the weight of a full hydration bladder, most of them are uncomfortable, sag while you're riding, and are generally a pain in the rear (literally).

Because of that, I wasn't really that excited to try out the Rapid Pack Hydro-but I'm glad I did. Between the shape of the belt, bladder, and everything else, it actually stays in place without having to cinch it so tight you can barely breathe. That seems to be thanks to the wide profile that keeps the weight closer to your back, so it's not cantilevered out behind you as you bounce down the trail. The foam back panel keeps the contents from digging into your back, and in spite of the wider profile, it keeps your back cooler than a typical hydration pack. So far, if I was looking for a hip pack with a hydration bladder, this would be the one."

Here's another review of it:









First Impressions: Bontrager Rapid Pack Hydro


Our favorite bum bag just got a bigger, bladder-equipped brother.




www.betamtb.com





"What I can say right off the bat is that the Rapid Pack Hydro is definitely a category leader. Among hip packs with bladders, this one is right up at the top. It's more secure than other designs, because just like the original Rapid Pack, it holds stuff close to the body. The organization is stellar, and it features the same elastic panels on the pockets, which pull double duty keeping contents from rattling, while also expanding to fit bulkier items, like a wind breaker for example."


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Evoc Pro 3L and I absolutely love it. It's so comfortable (way way more comfy than the Dakine Hot Laps 5L or the CamelBak Repack I've used in the past) and holds everything I need.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

I have the evoc pro 3L. Its awesome. I can go on some all day epic rides if i fill up the bladder and add two bottles, plus two bottles on my frame. Over a gallon of water at my disposal. It disappears back there too, the wide strap is nice and having the weight at your hips is great instead of high up on your shoulders.


----------



## hammersorethumb (Sep 14, 2018)

d365 said:


> I like my Evoc Pro 3L. Rides pretty good fully loaded, and I think the waste strap system is second to none. It holds enough stuff for me, as long as I strap the spare tube to my frame.
> 
> I think the Wingnut is a good option too.


I have the Evoc as well and love it.


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

Evoc haș been super solid all around. only issues was bite valve leaking but I threw on one from my old camel and problem solved


----------



## Boner Champ (Mar 31, 2015)

I see two categories of hydration hip packs - those just to carry an extra bottle, and those with a bladder.

For the extra bottle pack, I own the Dakine Hot Laps, Bontrager Rapid Pack, and Osprey Savu 2. With the Dakine, I don't like how the bottle is off to the side. The lopsided weight just feels weird. Because of this, I bought the Bontrager pack. It solves the weight distribution issue, but I don't like how I can feel the bottle cap against my spine. It just feels sketchy to me if I were to crash and land on my back, which I have done plenty of times. Because of that issue, I bought the Osprey Savu 2 when it first came out. The bottle is at an angle, but still central, so the weight is properly centered, and I don't feel the cap on my spine. I've found that it's better than the Rapid Pack in every way, no contest. Storage space is laid out better, but the main benefit is that the back panel is much more rigid. It doesn't matter what's in there - I can't feel it on my back, and the weight is distributed evenly across the whole back panel. The bottle holder is also quite rigid, so it's much easier to remove and insert the bottle while riding. With the Rapid Pack, the back panel is very soft and flexible, so I can very clearly feel the whole bottle pressing against my back with the weight concentrated on that point - much more noticeable after using the Savu. Even Beta confirms this: Beta Editors' Choice: Osprey Savu 2.

For the full hydration pack, it's already been mentioned several times and will probably be mentioned many more - the EVOC Hip Pack Pro 3L. I've used a Camelbak Chase Vest for a couple years now, which is great, cause it doesn't bounce at all. However, I still don't like how sweaty my back gets with it. Actually just a couple days ago, I met someone on the trail who let me try on their EVOC hip pack with a full bladder. The thing was so comfy and secure, I ordered one myself, which should be here any day now. It's currently on sale at Bike Closet for for $80 instead of $120: EVOC, Hip Pack Pro, Hydration Bag, Volume: 3L, Bladder: Included (1.5L), Black/Carbon Grey


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I will have 2 Bontrager Rapid Pack Hydros in my possession as of tomorrow. I will report back.


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I will have 2 Bontrager Rapid Pack Hydros in my possession as of tomorrow. I will report back.


Sooooo? Should we pull the trigger or what 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Kristian94568 said:


> Sooooo? Should we pull the trigger or what
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Yesterday I bought one of the two Rapid Pack Hydros I had on hold. My daughter wasn't interested. She loves her CamelBak Skyline LR.

It rained here yesterday and today. We zwifted instead. I am heading out tomorrow for a solid ride. I was intending to report once I get some trail miles under my belt with it.

Just like the OG Rapid Pack, this thing is minimalist AF. But that's what makes it as awesome as it is (hopefully). It is made of slightly stretchy fabric that molds to your body. It's lightweight and super low profile. Unlike the Osprey offerings mentioned above (which were also available at my LBS), the Rapid Pack Hydro is shaped such that it hugs your lower back, and does not stick out at all. It is super low profile, and feels like there is nothing much there to bounce up and down.

As for comments that a bottle is uncomfortable in the OG Rapid Pack, it never once has been for me, or for anyone I know with the Rapid Pack. Nor have I ever felt anything poking through into my back.I'm not saying it did not happen to the member above, just that I have never experienced this myself, nor has anyone I know. The only real knock against the OG pack of which I am aware, is that some find it not large enough, and that one bottle may not be enough for longer rides.

The bladder was tricky to open, but I figured it out quickly enough. I will have to see how secure the hose remains attached to the waist belt, via the magnet. Hopefully it will be ok. That's the only real question mark I have right now.

I will report further tomorrow and will post some pics then. I am super stoked at this point. If things go as I hope, I will be using my OG Rapid Pack for sub 2 hour rides, and the Rapid Pack Hydro for longer or hotter rides. Hopefully my CamelBak will be reserved for winter riding, or colder temperature, epic rides.

Stay tuned ???


----------



## driven916 (Jul 24, 2009)

I like the Rapid Pack but I can feel all but the shortest bottles hitting my back. Not all the time, but when I move in certain ways. I'd hate to crash and land on it so I only use a soft flask with it if I need a little extra water. It's perfect for shorter rides. I like how it's low profile and I can wear it under my shirt. For rides where I need more water, the Evoc Pro 3L is my go to.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

driven916 said:


> I like the Rapid Pack but I can feel all but the shortest bottles hitting my back. Not all the time, but when I move in certain ways. I'd hate to crash and land on it so I only use a soft flask with it if I need a little extra water. It's perfect for shorter rides. I like how it's low profile and I can wear it under my shirt. For rides where I need more water, the Evoc Pro 3L is my go to.


Maybe I am using a shorter bottle or something. What size of bottle are you talking about? I will measure that against what I use. It's starting to sound like I am the exception here, not the norm.


----------



## driven916 (Jul 24, 2009)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Maybe I am using a shorter bottle or something. What size of bottle are you talking about? I will measure that against what I use. It's starting to sound like I am the exception here, not the norm.


Short bottle on the right is OK. With all the others the cap occasionally hit my spine. Still wouldn't want to crash with any of them against my spine. Soft flask in its place and bottle on the bike solves this for me.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

driven916 said:


> Short bottle on the right is OK. With all the others the cap occasionally hit my spine. Still wouldn't want to crash with any of them against my spine. Soft flask in its place and bottle on the bike solves this for me.
> View attachment 1948099


Thanks for taking the time to post that. I guess I can say that I am happy this does not affect me. I wasn't even aware of a potential issue of this nature before this thread. Nor have I read it anywhere in any review (although I'm sure it appears somewhere).


----------



## driven916 (Jul 24, 2009)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post that. I guess I can say that I am happy this does not affect me. I wasn't even aware of a potential issue of this nature before this thread. Nor have I read it anywhere in any review (although I'm sure it appears somewhere).


No problem. Glad you're not affected. Just wanted others to be aware that it could be an issue for some, but there are ways to work around it.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

So...I have not yet tried the Rapid Pack Hydro on the trail. I don't know if I will keep it. If I take the plastic off the bite valve, it is no longer returnable.

From my perspective, the September 2, 2021 Beta review is fair, and spot on:









First Impressions: Bontrager Rapid Pack Hydro


Our favorite bum bag just got a bigger, bladder-equipped brother.




www.betamtb.com





The following comments are very accurate:

_"Bontrager's Rapid Pack has been our favorite hip pack ever since it came out sometime around 2017. We've tried countless others since first falling in love with the Rapid Pack, yet none quite match its bounce-free fit, comfort, balance, and surprising storage capacity...It's a really, really hard bag to beat...

Did the Rapid Pack just get better?

It probably depends on who you ask, because bladder-equipped hip packs, generally speaking, are not universally loved. Actually, I can't think of a single person I know who prefers a bladdered bum bag. But, what if you integrate one into what's already the best one we've worn? Does it suddenly become amazing?

Yeah-nope. It'll still really depend on the person. What I can say right off the bat is that the Rapid Pack Hydro is definitely a category leader....

I mention this because, well, adding a bladder to the best bum bag on the market does not solve the inherent issues that come along with bladdered hip packs.

...Backpacks have an inherently integrated way to route the hose, but hip bags don't. In order for the hose to reach up to your mouth, it has to be long, so the best way to store it is by wrapping it around the body. For some, the big, looping hose becomes more cumbersome than it's worth. In most cases, including the Rapid Pack Hydro, the hose is held in place by a magnet, which also has issues. Magnets always get buggered up with magnetic material in the soil over time, which reduces the strength of the hold. Even when new, snagging the hose and pulling it off its magnetic perch isn't unheard of. And, having a long hydration hose flapping around mid-descent, frighteningly close to the rear wheel, actually borders on dangerous.

Unfortunately, the Rapid Pack hydro doesn't solve the hose management issue inherent to packs with bladders...

Personally, I'm less likely to love bladdered hip packs, but as mentioned, this one carries the weight better than most. Though it doesn't delete the issues many riders have with this type of hip pack, it's still a category leader."_

I am thinking I just may not like bladdered hip bags. ANY of them. I LOVE the Rapid Pack, but adding a bladder with a big long hose may not be a plus for me. I need to decide whether to remove the plastic off the bite valve, and bite the bullet...


----------



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

I have the Seral 7 and so far love it. It fits great and does not move around. I swapped out the magentic catch for the camelbak one and it works way better. I carry two water bottles, multi tool, tube and pump on bike and use the pack for food, phone, keys and the water bladder.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Agree with kevjob on the Camelback magnetic holder. It's the best of the bunch thanks to being a combination of magnet and mechanical latch.

I own an Evoc, just bought the Rapidpack, and I also have a USWE Patriot backpack. I've used all three for downhilling. The backpack is overall the most convenient, except for heat retention. On hot days, it's just one too many things to make me overheat. So on hot days, I always use a hip pack.

The Evoc has a double strap system which uses a velcro strap _and _a buckle. I like that. One of my fears is to have the latch release partway down and I lose my pack and don't realize it.

The Evoc also has a bigger bladder which interferes with storage when full, but of course you can just partially fill it. Done that way, the Evoc has more storage.

The Rapidpack has the spot in the middle for a bottle, if you want to go that way. And I find the Rapidpack fits to the body better.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Kristian94568 said:


> Sooooo? Should we pull the trigger or what
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I posted the following yesterday, in another thread:

Had a decent day out there with my new Rapid Pack Hydro. I LOVE the OG Rapid Pack. However, I had serious concerns about the Hydro. Not because it's badly designed. Only because I didn't think I would bond with any bladdered hip pack.

I filled the bladder to the top but did not carry a bottle in addition to the bladder. I loaded the bag with everything from tools, to my gloves, to my keys and phone, to CO2, to electrolyte pills, to my Patagonia shell, to a bear banger pack. Other stuff too.

The good&#8230;

The hose magnet worked perfectly! Well, almost. It came detached once - the magnet from the strap, not the hose from the magnet. Anyway, I was surprised the hose remained attached during some pretty fast riding through the chunk.

The bite valve is really really good.

The pack is form fitting and a little stretchy - precisely what makes the OG Rapid Pack the icon that it is.

It holds a lot. You can jam a lot more in it than it first appears, again because of the semi-stretchy material.

Now the not so good&#8230;

It's a little bouncy. And heavy. The magic that's infused in the OG Pack that makes it disappear within 10 seconds, is not quite strong enough to overcome the increased size of the Hydro. I did find, however, that as I biked a little, the pack settled lower on my hips and felt increasingly non-existent as I kept riding.

I liked it. It will fill a gap in my hydro line up, which now goes from packless, to the Rapid Pack, to the Rapid Pack Hydro, to my CamelBak Skyline LR.

=======

Adding on to this, I have not yet cut the hose. It will be even more secure once I do.

Bottom line is this - if you are a Bontrager Rapid Pack fan, don't expect the same magic from the Hydro version. It's not due to design issues but, rather, the fact that you are lugging a lot of of weight around that is cantilevered on your hips. The Rapid Pack Hydro is as form fitting and low profile as it can be (and much better than any other offering out there), but you can only do so much with that amount of weight hanging off there.

The following initial review is pretty accurate (minus the part about the magnet, and replacing it with an Osprey magnet - the Osprey Seral uses the same HydraPak bladder and magnet as the Bontrager, and the CamelBak magnet is far better, IMHO, than the Osprey magnet on its full size packs):









First Impressions: Bontrager Rapid Pack Hydro


Our favorite bum bag just got a bigger, bladder-equipped brother.




www.betamtb.com





Again, much to my surprise, I had no trouble with the HydraPak magnet securing the hose, even in its unwieldy full length and not yet cut to size (except that the whole magnet fell off the strap once).

Would I buy it again? Not sure. My packless, Rapid Pack and CamelBak Skyline LR options are probably varied enough to hit every riding scenario. Whatever. It's cool here right now. It may be that with hotter temps, I will reach for the Rapid Pack Hydro more than my full size CamelBak Skyline, to attempt to reduce the waterfall of sweat. I'm still on the fence about all bladdered hip packs. Otherwise, I have no hesitation recommending the Bontrager Rapid Pack Hydro.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm curious if bottle users typically drink on the move or only when stopped. That's what I love about Camelbaks, etc, not having to stop. I'm sure there are spots on most of the trails I ride to snag a bottle out, drink and replace but they wouldn't be that frequent. I often hesitate to even grab the Camelbak hose.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

cant believe not one mention of the source hydration hipster. Yet - it is online order only vs in-store potential.

My buddy got one first as he moved to Sedona and the heat/back issue w a backpack style too much. He's not one to rave about a lot of things - but this he did. I'd been looking as well. Got the original for the smaller size/profile. You wont throw a lot of stuff in it but that's the beauty of these smaller packs. Bottom line - works great (no shoulder strap attach necessary). Once I start pedaling just disappears. There is room for extra little gear items, nutrition etc... some front meshy pockets that can hold a bar or goos/chews so done need to spin it and open it... nice padding and waist strap. The bladder is low maintenance - no issues with buildups etc and frankly I don't do anything btw uses. 1.5 seasons and maybe cleaned it 2x... the Bonty would be one to try especially the new version w hydro bladder OR bottle options... for shorter rides under 90mins I simply throw a bottle in the bike cage.

Just found Source is having a sale if interested ...








Hipster | Hydration Belt


The Hipster Hydration Belt for Athletes by SOURCE Outdoor comes with a 5L widepac water bladder and has zero taste & low maintenance.




sourceoutdoor.com


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I posted the following yesterday, in another thread:
> 
> Had a decent day out there with my new Rapid Pack Hydro. I LOVE the OG Rapid Pack. However, I had serious concerns about the Hydro. Not because it's badly designed. Only because I didn't think I would bond with any bladdered hip pack.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think I'll scoop the 'old' Rapid pack tomorrow

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Kristian94568 said:


> Thanks. I think I'll scoop the 'old' Rapid pack tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


It's such a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

mtnbkrmike said:


> It's such a beautiful piece of work.


Picked up the last one from my local REI. Solid build and quality materials for sure. Super light weight! I haven't tried it on a ride yet but should be able to get out on a 2 hour ride later this week. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Kristian94568 said:


> Picked up the last one from my local REI. Solid build and quality materials for sure. Super light weight! I haven't tried it on a ride yet but should be able to get out on a 2 hour ride later this week. Thanks for the recommendation.


My pleasure. I only hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.

Making comments and sharing opinions on here carries with it some degree of responsibility. I meant what I said and I stand behind it but at the end of the day, all that really matters is whether YOU like it.

Thankfully, REI has a bulletproof return policy.

Report back if you get a chance after you have got some mileage in. Have fun!


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

not sure if its mentioned yet. but how do you suck water from a hip pack. thats a long way up. im 6'6" tall so i couldnt imagine the work needed to lift that. 

i always use a fanny pack from day one and put a bottle on the bike and a spare bottle in my fanny pack. swap it or refill mine and the families bottles as needed from the fanny.

its so nice to lift a bottle for a squirt. out of breath just take a quick sip. hated trying my kids back pack system. guess you learn to bend over to make it easier...

big fanny. drop the extra bottle when needed.


----------



## Singletrack828 (Dec 28, 2020)

So I purchased the evoc 3l pro and used it for the 1st time this morning. Put all tools,phone,snacks and keys in and I filled the bladder 3/4 of the way full. I’m a little bigger guy with a 36in waist and the belt system is pretty short. It works,I might have 3 inches of over lap but it’s not meant for bigger guys. I had zero issues with it bouncing around and I didn’t really even feel it around my waist. Super easy to snug up when you drink the water and it’s starts to loosen up on the waist. The magnet on the drinking tube never came off and I was In some rough terrain. Overall I’m really happy and it kept me so much cooler.


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

I was over at REI the other day and saw they had the Bontrager hip pack (non hydra pack) and thought I would try it on. I have to tell you it felt amazing. the adjustment straps worked brilliantly and the ease of use in getting your hand back and unzipping a pouch or grabbing a water bottle which I fit in there in the store was excellent. def intrigued 

I have the Evoc and love it but this fit really got me thinking about a change


----------



## HenrySame (Oct 21, 2021)

ugadawg said:


> I have the osprey seral 4 and I really like it. It’s not so big that it gets in the way, but it has plenty of room for what I carry. The straps are also easy to tighten. I dare you were considering the Evoc. Definitely spend the extra money in the pro if you do. I returned the standard because the straps were hard to adjust.


I also like osprey seral 4.


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bhamss said:


> I was over at REI the other day and saw they had the Bontrager hip pack (non hydra pack) and thought I would try it on. I have to tell you it felt amazing. the adjustment straps worked brilliantly and the ease of use in getting your hand back and unzipping a pouch or grabbing a water bottle which I fit in there in the store was excellent. def intrigued
> 
> I have the Evoc and love it but this fit really got me thinking about a change


I picked one up from REI a few weeks ago. Such a amazing bag for the 1-2 hour rides. I forget that I'm wearing it 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

The OG Bontagger Rapid Pack truly is worthy of all the hype.

The Rapid Pack Hydro is good. With the cooler temps I have been using my CamelBak Solstice more than anything else lately.

A few things really good about the Rapid Pack Hydro…

I can carry the bladder fully filled, plus a bear spray in the bottle holder part of it, so that I have water on hand, and bear spray on my bike and person (I am in bear country). Sure, it’s not even remotely as stealth as the OG Rapid Pack with a bottle, but hey, even the smart dudes at Bontrager can’t defy physics. Hanging a big sack of water off your lower back is going to be noticeable.

Second, I love the bite valve on the HydraPak bladder. Plus the magnet on the hose has not yet come undone, and I have taken it on some pretty rowdy terrain, even for this crew’s standards.

On a not so positive note, the bladder is a pita to fill. My CamelBak bladder is 10x better on this front. As well, it’s a bit awkward to put on, with the bladder filled, and with it fully loaded up. I suspect this is true of all hip packs.

I like it and am looking forward to using it more in what? 7 more months when it gets warm here again? Ugh. It’s a great compliment to my bike storage/hydration options, which include packless, the Rapid Pack, the Rapid Pack Hydro and the Skyline. I don’t feel any urge to experiment any more at this point (but I’m sure that feeling will soon pass…).


----------



## Singletrack828 (Dec 28, 2020)

After two uses with the evoc pack,the stitching is
Coming out on the belt. So now I need to return it. Half the time you don’t even know it’s on your back and that’s fully loaded with 3/4 of the bladder full. Also the hose has yet to come off so that’s a nice feature.


----------



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

I just bought the evoc pro hip pack and POC armour t shirt. They don’t play nicely at all together. The hip pack drops down below the tail of the back protector and then pushes the back protector upwards so it jams into the top of my neck/base of my skull.

Any suggestions on how to remedy this?


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

first ride with the Bontrager hip pack and its a really nice design. even with a full water bottle you cannot even tell its there. fits snuggly and comfortably. its straps are easily adjustable more so than my EVoC. 

one drawback vs the EVOC is the size. because it splits the compartments into 2 I was not able to store my lightwieght half zip in there. in the fall and spring I tend to shed a very light layer and stow it in my pack but this design would not accommodate. not the end of the world but just an observation. 

the other thing that would have been nice and maybe it will develop w more use is grabbing the water bottle or more so putting the bottle back is a two handed operation which I need to stop to do. just another small gripe in an otherwise wonderful hip pack


----------



## Boner Champ (Mar 31, 2015)

Bhamss said:


> first ride with the Bontrager hip pack and its a really nice design. even with a full water bottle you cannot even tell its there. fits snuggly and comfortably. its straps are easily adjustable more so than my EVoC.
> 
> one drawback vs the EVOC is the size. because it splits the compartments into 2 I was not able to store my lightwieght half zip in there. in the fall and spring I tend to shed a very light layer and stow it in my pack but this design would not accommodate. not the end of the world but just an observation.
> 
> the other thing that would have been nice and maybe it will develop w more use is grabbing the water bottle or more so putting the bottle back is a two handed operation which I need to stop to do. just another small gripe in an otherwise wonderful hip pack


The Osprey Savu 2 addresses both of those minor issues you mentioned. The bottle opening is more rigid and at an angle, so it's much easier to grab and replace a bottle while moving. The internal storage is also connected from both sides, so my Patagonia Dirt Roamer jacket fits inside. The back panel has a larger footprint and is more rigid, so it distributes the load better over you back. Whereas the Bontrager is soft and I can feel the difference when there is or isn't a bottle in there, the Osprey feels the same on my back no matter what's inside. It's definitely more comfortable. 

For reference, I own the Evoc Hip Pack Pro, Osprey Savu 2, Bontrager Rapid Pack, Dakine Hot Laps 2L and Stealth, with plenty of time with all of them. Between the Osprey and Bontrager packs, the only reason I'd buy the Bontrager is if I didn't know the Osprey existed.


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

Boner Champ said:


> The Osprey Savu 2 addresses both of those minor issues you mentioned. The bottle opening is more rigid and at an angle, so it's much easier to grab and replace a bottle while moving. The internal storage is also connected from both sides, so my Patagonia Dirt Roamer jacket fits inside. The back panel has a larger footprint and is more rigid, so it distributes the load better over you back. Whereas the Bontrager is soft and I can feel the difference when there is or isn't a bottle in there, the Osprey feels the same on my back no matter what's inside. It's definitely more comfortable.
> 
> For reference, I own the Evoc Hip Pack Pro, Osprey Savu 2, Bontrager Rapid Pack, Dakine Hot Laps 2L and Stealth, with plenty of time with all of them. Between the Osprey and Bontrager packs, the only reason I'd buy the Bontrager is if I didn't know the Osprey existed.


thanks for the heads up. I will keep an eye out for one to give a try. nice price point as well at 50 bucks

just looking at the design its also a two compartment/zipper design. the one looks to be taken up a bit by the bottle and the other a little larger. so this other one is large enough to store your jacket?


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

For those looking for a minimalist hip pack, the Lab Austere pack is worth a look. It is very comfortable and handles two water bottles really well. Grabbing and re-holstering water bottles is fairly smooth.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

@Bhamss I can easily fit my Patagonia Houdini jacket into the Bontrager Rapid or Rapd Hydro. No problem. I have room to spare with both. I don't ride without carrying my Houdini. Through all 4 seasons.








But not only that, I can also fit my full-size wallet, my phone, 2 XL tire levers, my Wolftooth pliers, my Park multi tool and my Kona multi tool...








…into one of the 2 sides of the original Rapid Pack!








I could easily jam more in there too. Plus there is the whole other side that is still empty! And, of course, the bottle holder slot as well.

I too have owned and tried countless packs, and hip packs over the years. I much prefer the Bontrager offerings over those of the Osprey. Different strokes.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

I've been using a Evoc 3L hip pack lately which had replaced a Camelback Repack whose bladder sprung a leak (and they dont make replacements readily available). Having just bought a new (and larger) phone, there's no good place in the Evoc to store it. The phone slot is too short and horizontal in the main compartment is too tight when the bladder is full. I'm leery of having stuff bounce out of pockets so i generally prefer to just pack it in the bag and leave it there just for emergencies.

Looking for an alternative, i saw the Ergon BA pack which has some interesting features. It'll take the Evoc bladder, and has a boxier design so things like a rigid phone may be better held in. My only concern is that even Ergon states in thier intro video its best to just fill halfway but they dont explicitly say why. I suspect it may be to accommodate other tools but i only carry a multitool, plug kit and inflator so i dont carry loads of other stuff.

I ordered one from across the pond to try it out since there's really not much else out there on it. We'll see how it compares in a couple weeks.


----------



## Singletrack828 (Dec 28, 2020)

JonF1 said:


> I've been using a Evoc 3L hip pack lately which had replaced a Camelback Repack whose bladder sprung a leak (and they dont make replacements readily available). Having just bought a new (and larger) phone, there's no good place in the Evoc to store it. The phone slot is too short and horizontal in the main compartment is too tight when the bladder is full. I'm leery of having stuff bounce out of pockets so i generally prefer to just pack it in the bag and leave it there just for emergencies.
> 
> Looking for an alternative, i saw the Ergon BA pack which has some interesting features. It'll take the Evoc bladder, and has a boxier design so things like a rigid phone may be better held in. My only concern is that even Ergon states in thier intro video its best to just fill halfway but they dont explicitly say why. I suspect it may be to accommodate other tools but i only carry a multitool, plug kit and inflator so i dont carry loads of other stuff.
> 
> I ordered one from across the pond to try it out since there's really not much else out there on it. We'll see how it compares in a couple weeks.


So the pocket on back cover is where I put my tire wrenches and my chain pliers. As for my phone, I put a small towel around it and slide it in the back pouch where the water bladder goes. I just stuff it between the divider of the bladder and the the back. Never had any issues. I went on a good size ride 2 weeks ago and everything fit nice even with the bladder full.plenty of room for tools in the front pouch and snacks and keys on the side small pockets. Only thing I don’t like is the stitching is coming undone on the strap.


----------

